# WI GSD Ban?!



## HannahK (Oct 5, 2011)

Anybody here anything about GSDs possibly being banned in WI? I heard that first it was anything with "pit" or "bull" in the name, then Rotties, GSDs, and finally Dobies. Anybody know anything about this?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Chippewa Falls, WI: City may consider BSL | Stop BSL

This city? I know it doesn't say GSDs, Rotties or Dobies yet, I am thinking it hasn't been updated yet.

Also look at this spreadsheet, they show some WI cities.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

all i can say if encourage and fight against it. get other people on your side as well. BSL is a problem that shouldnt be allowed to continue


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

BSL is BS....no matter what/where/breed.


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

My heart sank when I saw the title of this thread. IMO this banning breeds crap is ridiculous!! I dnt live in Chippewa Falls,but it seems like once one county passes it,others follow suit quickly.  I personally haven't heard nothing ever about this but the way things are going now a days..who knows whats going to happen...


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Please forgive my ignorance but what does BSL mean?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

robk said:


> Please forgive my ignorance but what does BSL mean?


What is BSL? | Stop BSL


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Breed Specific Legislation

Our 'elected' officials outlaw dogs based on breed and the reputed tendency to bite. It is unconstitutional and un-American.

No different that racial discrimination.


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I always said that it stood for bullsh*t legislation. 

There was this picture going around on Facebook ....










I think it sums it up.


----------



## cowgirlup_22 (May 11, 2011)

too bad they can't ban the humans that are the cause of this hoopla...


----------



## HannahK (Oct 5, 2011)

All I can say is that it is bullsh*t!! Anywhere and everywhere it should be punish the individual dog for the deed it did, not all dogs of that breed. It's really freaking sad that the government can do this! The only reason little breeds aren't being banned is because nobody ever reports the cases of little dog viciousness.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I have seen a trend in my area to change "Pitt Bull" to "Dangerous Dogs" in the code. I don't remember if it was Cincinnati, or Louisville. There definitely are people active around her in dog law.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Everytime I hear of an "attack" I cringe. There was just another mauling on Long Island. Two pits got loose and attacked a woman very badly. One dog was shot & killed and the other got away. I don't know if they got it. Thats just fuel for the BSL fire.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Gsd ban?*

Glad I have Alsatians. 

I know, they start with Pits and then Rotties and Mastiffs, but it will not be long until they get to GSDs. Well, we all know that.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

DWP said:


> Glad I have Alsatians.


Now thats a horse of a different color!
My Shilohs are mixed breed.


----------



## HannahK (Oct 5, 2011)

DWP said:


> Glad I have Alsatians.
> 
> I know, they start with Pits and then Rotties and Mastiffs, but it will not be long until they get to GSDs. Well, we all know that.


Aren't Alsatians and Shilohs basically the same as GSDs? Not sure...new to GSD world. I'm pretty sure when I heard about the ban anything looking like one the breeds on the list will be banned but not sure. So wouldn't that include Alsatians and Shilohs?

How do even plan on enforcing these ban/restrictions?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

HannahK said:


> *Aren't Alsatians and Shilohs basically the same as GSDs*? Not sure...new to GSD world. I'm pretty sure when I heard about the ban anything looking like one the breeds on the list will be banned but not sure. So wouldn't that include Alsatians and Shilohs?
> 
> How do even plan on enforcing these ban/restrictions?


Yes and no. Alsations are what the Brittish still call the German Shepherd Dog. They changed the name back in WWI or WWII, not sure which, and never changed it back. 

I just heard of American Alsations which are a mixture of breeds like GSDs and malamutes and maybe others. 

Shilos started by some woman in PA. She wanted to make the breed into that mythical beast that one remembers from childhood, the perfect canine companion in her opinion. What dogs she used, and what she bred in is documented somewhere, but I would not call them GSDs or Alsations or American Alsations. King Shepherds are another look alike. 

Can you just imagine if they went door to door siezing everything that resembled a GSD. Belgium Sheepdogs, Malinois, Tervs, king shepherds, Shilos, American Shepherds, Dutch Shepherds just for fun, GSDs and the multitude of mixtures or possible mixtures. Canaan dogs, Anatolian Shepherds, Certain cur-type dogs, The Norwegion Buhund -- anything that has pointy ears and teeth would not be safe. 

BSL is something we should never take lightly because it can happen, and they do not have to grandfather existing dogs in. l am thinking I would probably become temporarily insane if someone tried to take my critters, and I would not be responsible for my actions.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

HannahK said:


> Aren't Alsatians and Shilohs basically the same as GSDs?


I couldn't resist my comment. It was not meant to be taken seriously. I don't take BSL lightly, believe me.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

DWP said:


> Glad I have Alsatians.
> 
> I know, they start with Pits and then Rotties and Mastiffs, but it will not be long until they get to GSDs. Well, we all know that.


One of the condos that we manage has a dog ban, Alsations, Dobberman, Rotties, Pit Bulls and I think Mastiffs (not sure). 

Heard this list being read to a prospective purchaser this morning. No one knows what an Alsation is so my husband told them it meant German Shepherd Dog. Long pause and I heard him say," I have a GSD", Again a long pause and heard him say any dog with poor breeding, socialization and clueless owners can be dangeous. (Side comment - OMG he listens to me. LOL)

I have a feeling that many people believe in the dog bans of those selected breeds. Many people have said - good - don't trust those breeds anyway.

Another comment. I'm in the Toronto area and the MPP that was responsible for the pit bull ban here is now feeling the impact of it. Apparantely he has sepreated from his wife and is datng a dog lover. Don't think this is going very well.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

what does MPP stand for?


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

MPP = Member of Provincial Parliament 

An elected representative of a riding.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Ok thanks. Cleared that up.


----------



## HannahK (Oct 5, 2011)

Just heard that the ban was a rumor (thank goodness)! I guess what they really want to do is work on changing laws for breeders (which luckily doesn't matter to me). I had a friend who breeds go to the meeting in Madison. 

I don't think they could ever pass a full breed ban in the state anyway..to many people would complain.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I think the laws on breeding matter to all of us who have purebred dogs. It is a very important issue that the AR people are using to stop the breeding of dogs.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

HannahK said:


> Just heard that the ban was a rumor (thank goodness)! I guess what they really want to do is work on changing laws for breeders (which luckily doesn't matter to me). I had a friend who breeds go to the meeting in Madison.
> 
> I don't think they could ever pass a full breed ban in the state anyway..to many people would complain.


Living in Denver, I know that they definitely can, and will. Granted the whole state does not have a "Pit Bull" ban yet, but Denver and the surrounding areas do. 

Colorado - Breed-Specific Laws (BSL) - Legislating Dangerous Dogs - DogsBite.org

If they can do it to "Pit Bulls".. they could do it to shepherds. They don't care who complains, IMO.

Interesting quote from a councilman:



> “Pit bulls are pit bulls,” said Councilman Bob Broom in early April. “While 95 percent of them probably won’t ever cause a problem, the ones that do cause a problem cause serious problems. They can maim kids or even kill them. It’s just not worth it to me to risk that.”


Ridiculous.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

HannahK said:


> I don't think they could ever pass a full breed ban in the state anyway..to many people would complain.


Actually, some whole countries have breed bans... so we can't ever think it's impossible and have to make sure we oppose the smallest bit of BSL that appears on the horizon.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I sure hope not! We go to WI for vacations with Bianca almost every year...


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

_<<<Interesting quote from a councilman:
_
_Quote: “Pit bulls are pit bulls,” said Councilman Bob Broom in early April. “While 95 percent of them probably won’t ever cause a problem, the ones that do cause a problem cause serious problems. They can maim kids or even kill them. It’s just not worth it to me to risk that.” _

_Ridiculous. >>>_

I'm sorry, I don't find the statement wrong, nor ridiculous. I think he's right on the money in that majority are likely not the issue, it's the other 5% that are a deadly menace. And that other 5% or whatever, are truly DEADLY.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

chelle said:


> _<<<Interesting quote from a councilman:
> _
> _Quote: “Pit bulls are pit bulls,” said Councilman Bob Broom in early April. “While 95 percent of them probably won’t ever cause a problem, the ones that do cause a problem cause serious problems. They can maim kids or even kill them. It’s just not worth it to me to risk that.” _
> 
> ...


BS. Its the idiot owners who are the menace.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> BS. Its the idiot owners who are the menace.


Ok. The owner makes the entire difference? Never mind their lineage or their longstanding training as fighting dogs? Never mind that they can lock their jaws onto something until it kills? Ok.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Shaina said:


> Living in Denver, I know that they definitely can, and will. Granted the whole state does not have a "Pit Bull" ban yet, but Denver and the surrounding areas do.
> 
> Colorado - Breed-Specific Laws (BSL) - Legislating Dangerous Dogs - DogsBite.org
> 
> ...


 

Having grown up in C. Springs and been around Denver, C.Springs has more intelligence in regards to breeds so i wouldnt worry about them passing some stupidity like BSL. Denver has always been uptight. C. Springs is more fun and pretty anyway... Just saying.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

chelle said:


> Ok. The owner makes the entire difference? Never mind their lineage or their longstanding training as fighting dogs? Never mind that they can lock their jaws onto something until it kills? Ok.


Guess you don't know much about Pitbulls or their history? Yes, the owner does make the entire difference!Who breeds them?The owners do.Who trains them? The owners do. So yes it is the owners fault. Believe it or not they were considered "Nanny dogs", plus there are numerous breeds that are actually Pitbulls. Also the "lock jaw" is the biggest lie ever. Its been proven time and time again, they don't have lock jaws.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Guess you don't know much about Pitbulls or their history? Yes, the owner does make the entire difference!Who breeds them?The owners do. Believe it or not they were considered "Nanny dogs", plus there are numerous breeds that are actually Pitbulls. Also the "lock jaw" is the biggest lie ever. Its been proven time and time again, they don't have lock jaws.


 
agree and agree. Pitbulls are awesome dogs. Any dog can be a bad dog in the hands of idiots. Pitbulls can be some of the best family dogs and they do enjoy playing with other dogs when socialized properly.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

They don't have locking jaws, that's a complete misconception.
My little Rat Terrier mix could "lock on" to something too, it's called being a terrier, they don't actually lock.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

chelle said:


> Ok. The owner makes the entire difference? Never mind their lineage or their longstanding training as fighting dogs? Never mind that they can lock their jaws onto something until it kills? Ok.


There is a thread on here about people who have been bitten by dogs. You will notice that A LOT of people have been bitten by gsds. There are threads on this board at least once a week about gsds biting people or attacking other dogs. Some of these so-called "aggressive" dogs are well bred and the owner can't handle them or has stupidly tried to train them to be "protective."

Others have ended up in rescue because owners didn't properly train them and the dog became "out of control." Still others were poorly bred and lack stable temperaments (and many of these dogs bite out of fear). 

Luckily for those people on this board who own gsds most governing bodies have not decided that because of these dogs (not the majority of gsds but certainly some percentage) do not define the breed. However, people do generalize that gsds are "aggressive" or "mean" dogs. And many people find them scary. 

Be careful about generalizing...that could come back and bite you in the butt with our own beloved breed.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Guess you don't know much about Pitbulls or their history? Yes, the owner does make the entire difference!Who breeds them?The owners do.Who trains them? The owners do. So yes it is the owners fault. Believe it or not they were considered "Nanny dogs", plus there are numerous breeds that are actually Pitbulls. Also the "lock jaw" is the biggest lie ever. Its been proven time and time again, they don't have lock jaws.


No, I do not know a great deal about pitbulls. I've met a couple. Had no problems, other than they are required to be onleash in the dogpark and the owners ignored that rule. One of them was pretty sweet. The other was very aloof and the owner was too far away for my comfort. That sums up my experience with pits.

You can be pro-pit, that's just fine. I'm leery of their dog aggression tendencies. I just do not believe that can be completely bred out. I'm sure you'll tell me it can be completely trained out and I don't believe that either. Just don't... so we'll keep our distance.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

chelle said:


> No, I do not know a great deal about pitbulls. I've met a couple. Had no problems, other than they are required to be onleash in the dogpark and the owners ignored that rule. One of them was pretty sweet. The other was very aloof and the owner was too far away for my comfort. That sums up my experience with pits.
> 
> You can be pro-pit, that's just fine. I'm leery of their dog aggression tendencies. I just do not believe that can be completely bred out. I'm sure you'll tell me it can be completely trained out and I don't believe that either. Just don't... so we'll keep our distance.


Well its best you do, instead of being ignorant, ignorance is of the main reasons for BSL. Its best to be informed than uninformed. Volunteering at an animal shelter I meet all kinds of dogs from all sorts of backgrounds, and all kinds of breeds.

Some aren't born with that dog aggression, but most are.I have seen many people manage and have pitbulls and pitbull mixes and be able to own dogs of other breeds. It can be managed and train, go out read about it. It happened with Michael Vick's dogs and many of them were adopted out in to loving homes.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Well its best you do, instead of being ignorant, ignorance is of the main reasons for BSL. Its best to be informed than uninformed. Volunteering at an animal shelter I meet all kinds of dogs from all sorts of backgrounds, and all kinds of breeds.
> 
> *Some aren't born with that dog aggression, but most are*.I have seen many people manage and have pitbulls and pitbull mixes and be able to own dogs of other breeds. It can be managed and train, go out read about it. It happened with Michael Vick's dogs and many of them were adopted out in to loving homes.


Jessica, no need to be snarky. You come across that way often. Maybe you just don't like me and that's dandy, but it gets old.

First you call me ignorant, but then in the next paragraph you back up what I just said about most being born dog aggressive. Sure, I'll concede, people can certainly manage and train and improve it, but let's be honest, HOW MANY of those owners make that effort? 75% ?? I doubt that high. So you end up with perhaps up to 25+% of pits with likely dog aggression issues. Yes, I'm pulling those numbers out of thin air, but it is still a high percentage over many other breeds. 

Wish I could find the thread from a week or two back that a pitbull owner was discussing the weaknesses of the breed, how they should not go to dogparks and a vid of a dog fight with a pitbull. Searched high and low, but can't find it. Maybe someone else can remember that?

I simply stated I was leery and kept my distance. That is not an attack on the breed. I have no dislike or hatred of the breed, just a simple desire to keep my dogs away from pitbulls. And the concern is for my dogs, not myself. I am aware they are not typically human aggressive at all.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

chelle said:


> Jessica, no need to be snarky. You come across that way often. Maybe you just don't like me and that's dandy, but it gets old.
> 
> First you call me ignorant, but then in the next paragraph you back up what I just said about most being born dog aggressive. Sure, I'll concede, people can certainly manage and train and improve it, but let's be honest, HOW MANY of those owners make that effort? 75% ?? I doubt that high. So you end up with perhaps up to 25+% of pits with likely dog aggression issues. Yes, I'm pulling those numbers out of thin air, but it is still a high percentage over many other breeds.
> 
> ...


Sorry if I come of as that, but BSL is something I am very much against. I also love and admire pitbulls and don't like it when someone just makes false statements. I am not going to be nice and sugar coat anything.

You are ignorant based on your statement that they are a menace, saying they have "lock jaws", and maim children. Blanket generalization.

I am not going to lie and say majority of pitbulls and pitbull mixes aren't aggressive, because I would be lying and be spreading misinformation. I have seen a few pitbulls and pitbull mixes that do very well with other dogs.

If someone is a dedicated, and responsible owner then they will indeed make the effort to help train and manage the dogs aggression, and that should go with any breed because there are indeed dogs of other breeds that are dog aggressive.

Did I say you were anti-Pit?No I did not. I simply stated that it wasn't the dogs fault it was the owners fault.I was simply correcting you. I don't know of the thread you are talking about. But a responsible dog owner would not take their dog that they know has dog aggression issues(regardless of breed) to a dog park.If my GSDs were dog aggressive I wouldn't take them to dog parks. 


It shouldn't be a breed issue. I wouldn't let my dog go near a random dog without knowing the dog first, breed has nothing to do with it. If a responsible dog owner that knew their dog well and knew how to handle their dog(regardless of breed) then I would let my dog play with them. If someone's dog was running wildy and barking at my dogs and wasn't controlled then I wouldn't let that dog come near me or my dogs.

Pitbull breeds are NOT supposed to be human aggressive at all. That is not part of their traits and not desired.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Sorry if I come of as that, but BSL is something I am very much against. I also love and admire pitbulls and don't like it when someone just makes false statements. I am not going to be nice and sugar coat anything.
> 
> You are ignorant based on your statement that they are a menace, saying they have "lock jaws", and maim children. Blanket generalization.


*MAIM children?* *Please point out where I said THAT!* Never did! I also do not recall where I called them a menace.... <<scratches head>> I made no statement pro or anti regarding BSL..! 



Jessiewessie99 said:


> I am not going to lie and say majority of pitbulls and pitbull mixes aren't aggressive, because I would be lying and be spreading misinformation....


My point and my concern, thank you.



Jessiewessie99 said:


> If someone is a dedicated, and responsible owner then they will indeed make the effort to help train and manage the dogs aggression, and that should go with any breed because there are indeed dogs of other breeds that are dog aggressive.


But let's be honest, how many people do make that effort? Not enough. Not nearly enough. That does go across all breeds, certainly. The concern for me here is that the pitbull has the ability to cause great damage. The untrained, unsocialized pitbull is very dangerous to other dogs, especially. Very strong and very powerful. I will concede I am forming some opinions by simply watching and paying attention to the pits and the owners in this area. As mentioned before, I have met two pits at the dog park. One made me nervous. Very aloof and didn't seem to enjoy being there one bit and the owner was across the park. The other pit was a sweet girl. She chased an itty bitty min-pin around and when the min-pin stopped, the pit just stopped, like, hey, let's keep going! No behavior issue whatsoever, it was actually pretty cute. Bailey played with that pit a bit, too. The latter was a really nice dog.

BUT then I go to the city park and pits galore all over. It's all on-leash there, of course. The typical pit owner there is often young, often wearing spikes to match the spikes the dog is wearing, the pit is dragging, lunging and freaking out. Ok, so they're trying to do a good thing for their dog by coming to the park, but training? No. Socialization? No. Just letting the pit drag them around. I've seen this time, and time and time and time again. I am really on guard because I figure they may break and attack my dog. THESE are the pits that "scare" me. 



Jessiewessie99 said:


> Did I say you were anti-Pit?No I did not. I simply stated that it wasn't the dogs fault it was the owners fault.I was simply correcting you. I don't know of the thread you are talking about. But a responsible dog owner would not take their dog that they know has dog aggression issues(regardless of breed) to a dog park.If my GSDs were dog aggressive I wouldn't take them to dog parks.


Well I can agree here. Sadly, responsible dog owners are in short supply. 



Jessiewessie99 said:


> Pitbull breeds are NOT supposed to be human aggressive at all. That is not part of their traits and not desired.


I did say that above... in spite of my severe ignorance, I am aware of that fact.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm terrified of any large, unsocialized dog pulling its owner who obviously has no control of the situation. I work at a daycare that allows pits (which in Colorado is not very common) and I admit I do take precautions in testing them with the other dog, because yes, they are strong dogs that CAN have some low thresholds. But I don't think it is fair to anybody to ban a breed because of that. I am also weary testing German Shepherds and Rottweilers, and, well, ANY large breed, because they can hurt a dog just as easily.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Shaina said:


> *I'm terrified of any large, unsocialized dog pulling its owner who obviously has no control of the situation.* I work at a daycare that allows pits (which in Colorado is not very common) and I admit I do take precautions in testing them with the other dog, because yes, they are strong dogs that CAN have some low thresholds. But I don't think it is fair to anybody to ban a breed because of that. I am also weary testing German Shepherds and Rottweilers, and, well, ANY large breed, because they can hurt a dog just as easily.


Yes, Shaina, good point and I'm right there with you. I really am not anti-pit!!!!!!!! Maybe anti-pit owner? Or as you say, anti-large-scary breed that is not trained, not socialized and poses a severe threat to my dogs!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

chelle said:


> _<<<Interesting quote from a councilman:
> _
> _Quote: “Pit bulls are pit bulls,” said Councilman Bob Broom in early April. “While 95 percent of them probably won’t ever cause a problem, the ones that do cause a problem cause serious problems. They can maim kids or even kill them. It’s just not worth it to me to risk that.” _
> 
> ...


My apologies, no you did not say maim children, that was from an article. But you did say menace


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

chelle said:


> *MAIM children?* *Please point out where I said THAT!* Never did! I also do not recall where I called them a menace.... <<scratches head>> I made no statement pro or anti regarding BSL..!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That can be said for any medium to large sized breed dog, no just pitbulls. I have walked and managed pitbulls, they are just as strong as a GSD or Rottie(Walked and managed both of those types too.)And GSDs, and Rotties, Dobermans and many other breeds are also pretty capable of doing significant damage, not just pitbulls.

If you are so worried be glad they are on a leash. No, obviously they aren't doing a good thing for their dog. I would be worried if any dog of any breed did that.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

chelle said:


> Ok. The owner makes the entire difference? Never mind their lineage or their longstanding training as fighting dogs? Never mind that they can lock their jaws onto something until it kills? Ok.


First, a disclaimer: I DO NOT advocate or otherwise support dog fighting. Just stating the facts. 

Well trained fighting pit bulls were NEVER human aggressive. In order for the handler to be able to pull them off another dog in the midst of a heated battle, they HAD to be respectful to humans. Dog aggression and human aggression are two very, very different things.

Secondly, as has been stated, pit bulls do not have the ability to "lock their jaws." Their jaws ARE powerful, but they do not "lock."



chelle said:


> *
> But let's be honest, how many people do make that effort? Not enough. Not nearly enough. That does go across all breeds, certainly. The concern for me here is that the pitbull has the ability to cause great damage. The untrained, unsocialized pitbull is very dangerous to other dogs, especially. Very strong and very powerful. *


*
Two other breeds prone to same sex aggression are Doberman and Rottweiler. Should we throw them into the mix? And GSDs can be same sex aggressive. Heck, ANY dog can be dog aggressive. Shall we discriminate against them all?

Rottweilers are generally the number one dog on the list of human deaths... usually those deaths involve young children unsupervised in the backyard with chained up, unsocialized Rottie "guard dogs." Does that mean that I shouldn't own a Rottweiler, even though he's the sweetest, most gentle dog ever? And yes, he can get aggressive with dominant male dogs but I manage it and prevent any incident... but should I not be allowed to keep him because he COULD hurt another dog if I wasn't careful?

Look at any insurance company's list of dogs they won't cover and you'll have the list of the most "powerful" breeds. Rottweiler, Doberman, Akita, pit bull, wolf/wolf hybrid, Chow Chow, and sometimes GSD.

I'm not entirely sure how I feel about Cesar Milan but he has a quote I LOVE: "In the '70s they blamed Dobermans, in the '80s they blamed German Shepherds, in the '90s they blamed Rottweilers. Now they blame the Pit Bull."

I always add: when are they going to blame the humans?

If we allow ONE BIT of BSL to encroach on us, we are in danger of more and more. If BSL against pits is allowed, the advocates will start going for another breed, then another, then another. Pretty soon, it won't be breed, but size. Next we'll only be allowed lap dogs under 15 pounds. After that, we won't be allowed dogs at all.



chelle said:



Maybe anti-pit owner? Or as you say, anti-large-scary breed that is not trained, not socialized and poses a severe threat to my dogs!

Click to expand...

So let's just ban all breeds above 50 pounds. After all, they have the capability of hurting someone, right?*


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Well way to blow everything out of proportion. I never advocated for ban laws. I never said anything about pits being human aggressive so why come at me with the sarcasm?


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

If you look objectively at YOUR posts that I quoted above, don't they say otherwise?

You seem to be very "anti pit bull" and even stated that you were "anti large scary breed." That is all pro-BSLers need to fuel their fire. "Even these dogs' OWNERS are scared of them!"


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

I am on my phone so too hard to respond in detail, but you took the anti scary large breed totally out of context by dropping what followed it.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> First, a disclaimer: I DO NOT advocate or otherwise support dog fighting. Just stating the facts.
> 
> Well trained fighting pit bulls were NEVER human aggressive. In order for the handler to be able to pull them off another dog in the midst of a heated battle, they HAD to be respectful to humans. Dog aggression and human aggression are two very, very different things.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said 100%. The insurance my family has won't allow us to own Pitbulls, Rottweilers, or Dobermans. Because they are "Dangerous Breeds". I was looking at apartments and many did not allow Ptbulls, Dobies, Rotties, GSDs, Akitas and many others because they are considered "dangerous dogs".

Tanner doesn't like other male dogs or little dogs very much. He is fine with my aunts little dogs, because we were careful when introducing them and he has known them since we adopted him.

I think its ridiculous and dumb, and hypocritical when owners of other types of dogs are for banning another breed. For instance, it would be stupid and hypocritical for a GSD owner to be all for banning Pitbulls. It is ridiculous because there are many instances when a breed ban is proposed and GSDs and Pitbulls are on the same list. What will the anti-pitbull owning GSD people do then?

GSDs and Pitbulls are on the same proposed breed ban:

Burton to look at strengthening its dog ordinance after recent incidents in city | MLive.com

BSL is wrong, stupid, and effects ALL dog owners of ALL breeds. ALL dogs of ALL breeds can bite and be aggressive.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Well let's just examine what I have said:



chelle said:


> No, I do not know a great deal about pitbulls. *I've met a couple. Had no problems*, other than they are required to be onleash in the dogpark and the owners ignored that rule. *One of them was pretty sweet.* The other was very aloof and the owner was too far away for my comfort. That sums up my experience with pits.





chelle said:


> You can be pro-pit, that's just fine. *I'm leery of their dog aggression tendencies.* I just do not believe that can be completely bred out. I'm sure you'll tell me it can be completely trained out and I don't believe that either. Just don't... *so we'll keep our distance*.





chelle said:


> *I simply stated I was leery and kept my distance.* *That is not an attack on the breed. I have no dislike or hatred of the breed*, *just a simple desire to keep my dogs away from pitbulls. And the concern is for my dogs, not myself*. *I am aware they are not typically human aggressive at all*.





chelle said:


> Yes, Shaina, good point and I'm right there with you. *I really am not anti-pit!!!!!!!!* Maybe anti-pit owner? Or as you say, *anti-large-scary breed that is not trained, not socialized and poses a severe threat to my dogs*!





Rott-n-GSDs said:


> If you look objectively at YOUR posts that I quoted above, don't they say otherwise?
> 
> You seem to be very "anti pit bull" and even stated that you were "anti large scary breed." ........


You want to make a true arguement, get the quotation right and don't cut off the end. Also please review the things I've said above.



Jessiewessie99 said:


> I think its ridiculous and dumb, and hypocritical when owners of other types of dogs are for banning another breed. For instance, it would be stupid and hypocritical for a GSD owner to be all for banning Pitbulls. It is ridiculous because there are many instances when a breed ban is proposed and GSDs and Pitbulls are on the same list. What will the anti-pitbull owning GSD people do then?
> 
> BSL is wrong, stupid, and effects ALL dog owners of ALL breeds. ALL dogs of ALL breeds can bite and be aggressive.


I assume you're referring to me; I apologize if I am wrong. How many times must I repeat to you people that I have NEVER ONCE advocated a breed ban on ANY BREED? Is this really SO HARD to get thru your skull???

Yes, all dogs can bite, be aggressive and hurt people/dogs. Some dogs, however, can do far more than a puncture/ bruise on the ankle. 

Here again, I DO NOT SUPPORT BREED BANS. If you're going to own a big powerful dog, you have even *more* responsibility, IMHO, to train, to be ever vigilent about aggression issues, etc. IT IS YOUR DUTY AS THE OWNER. Now that's not to say that you shouldn't have the same duty as the owner of an ankle biter, you should. However, you cannot dispute the damage a large powerful dog can inflict. To do so is blind and irresponsible and that goes for Rotts, Pits, Dobes, GS's, etc etc and etc.

I have no idea why the human aggressive thing keeps coming up. Do you feel some need to repeat yourself or are you not reading that I've agreed with you on that?

This thread has certainly gotten VERY far off course and I apologize for my involvement in that.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

chelle said:


> Well let's just examine what I have said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it actually wasn't. I didn't say your name, nor did I ever say that you were anti-pit and supported breed bans. All I said was that you were ignorant about them and need to become more educated on them. It was a general you I was talking about. I was talking to those who have said they are against pitbulls(they are on here) I never said you, Chelle, were. I was responding to Rott-N-GSDs post.

Yes, we all know that, but you kept saying as if Pitbulls were the only breed that does.

We were just trying to educate you. Because ignorance is one of the main reasons for BSL, even if you aren't anti-pitbull and don't support breed bans. Its best to be educated no matter what.

I don't know why, but you seem on edge by the tone of your posts. Not just on this thread, but in a few others. I can't remember them, but in many posts you seem rather on edge.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> No it actually wasn't. I didn't say your name, nor did I ever say that you were anti-pit and supported breed bans. All I said was that you were ignorant about them and need to become more educated on them. It was a general you I was talking about. I was talking to those who have said they are against pitbulls(they are on here) I never said you, Chelle, were. I was responding to Rott-N-GSDs post.
> 
> Yes, we all know that, but you kept saying as if Pitbulls were the only breed that does.
> 
> ...


Trying to educate me? Um not so much. Talking down to me, yes. Being insulting, yes. Did I ask you for education? No. Do I need more pitbull education? I don't feel I do. I simply am wary of them. That's all. Don't hate them, etc and so on. I don't wish to learn more about them. I don't wish to ever own one. Nothing is wrong with education, but learning is not accomplished by shoving it down someone's throat with a pitchfork. Maybe you should become more informed on my... Shiba Inu... or my American Eskimo... no but seriously. You tell me I'm ignorant and need more education  and wonder why I respond.? Haha and THEN you tell me I'm on edge? Really? <<scratches brow>>

Jessica, I've thought the same about you many times and I can't necessarily quote any specific posts. Live and let live I suppose.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

chelle said:


> Trying to educate me? Um not so much. Talking down to me, yes. Being insulting, yes. Did I ask you for education? No. Do I need more pitbull education? I don't feel I do. I simply am wary of them. That's all. Don't hate them, etc and so on. I don't wish to learn more about them. I don't wish to ever own one. Nothing is wrong with education, but learning is not accomplished by shoving it down someone's throat with a pitchfork. Maybe you should become more informed on my... Shiba Inu... or my American Eskimo... no but seriously. You tell me I'm ignorant and need more education  and wonder why I respond.? Haha and THEN you tell me I'm on edge? Really? <<scratches brow>>
> 
> Jessica, I've thought the same about you many times and I can't necessarily quote any specific posts. Live and let live I suppose.


Yes, we were. We weren't talking down to you, just trying to tell you things where you were wrong. You don't have to ask for it, I saw that you posted incorrect information and simply corrected you. Where did we insult you? No one was shoving anything down your throat, no one was saying you had to like them, or own them, no one is forcing you to do anything, I never said you were anti-pitbull or supportive of BSL. Just its best not to be so misinformed about them. If you are going to post something informative make sure its correct, and I simply corrected you. Nothing insulting, rude, or condescending about that.

All I did was correct you on your false statement and you jumped on me for it. My neighbor has a American Eskimo and I love Shiba Inus, both breeds I have read about and interested in(not as much as GSDs). I volunteer for 2 animal rescue organizations so its best for me to get educated on breeds, and I love dogs in general. I don't care about some breeds, but I still like to learn about them, usually the general, but if I want to know more I look into them more. But in the case of Pitbulls, MANY people are misinformed about them(doesn't mean they hate them or anything) they are just misinformed.

I don't mind you responding, just you don't need to get so upset. I have had people tell me I am wrong or correct me on something and I politely tell them thank you and move on. I told you that because the tone of your posts seemed like that.

Yea, but if someone is correcting me on something I politely PM them, or apologize.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Chelle, I honestly was not trying to insult you or talk to you in a condescending manner. I was just simply trying to correct your statement that you posted and teach you a little something about Pitbulls. I don't expect you to like them or own them. I just telling you that wasn't true. I am no expert on Pitbulls, but I do know a bit about them as I love them and around them a lot. That is all I was trying to do. I am sorry if you felt that way.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

JessieWessie, Chelle might be on edge b/c of the peremptory high handed, accusatory tone taken in many of the posts made here. You were, IMO, definitely among those. 

IF the purpose is to inform & enlighten, that's better accomplished by a courteous, respectful tone. Am I trying to educate here? Not even...Just posing a reminder b/c intelligent, reasonable adults should already be cognizant of this.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

You know, sometimes people have to learn that it is okay that people have breed preferences and breed NON preferences. I don't go off on a rampage every time someone says they don't care for Chow Chows. They are a specific breed and a different type and that's okay. Not everyone SHOULD like Chow Chows - they are not meant to be a breed for the masses. 

I have read more pro-pitbull stuff on this German Shepherd website than I would ever expect to read, particularly when these dogs are, to me, polar opposites of our breed. Never civil to people, prey and animal aggression expected. If someone has a different point of view about them, maybe agree to disagree for once.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I dont like Rottweilers or Chow Chow's, but I will never be for banning Rotts or Chows because I know that I have a breed that people are trying to ban as well. 

If you want to keep owning GSDs then you need to be against EVERY BSL there is because once they ban pitbulls, chows and rotts, the GSD will be next.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Supposedly. And I don't know or have the answer to this so am really asking - in countries and places (not military or specific HOAs) where they have banned pitbulls have they then banned other breeds or is that the end of it???? 

OR - is it just part of the sales pitch that people have developed to scare other pet owners into supporting their breed of choice? 

You would think that if you banned pitbulls, the next breeds you would ban would be Mastiffs and Cane Corso type dogs...that would be the new pitbulls. 

I think heavy fines and prison sentences should be used instead, but the problem is they are after the fact, so SOMETHING needs to be done preventatively and I am not sure what that is, because a lot of dinguses have these dogs. Maybe an owner ban.


----------



## damaya (Feb 1, 2011)

I have read every post and every link on this thread, and frankly about half of it should have been through PM's I think.

To get back on track. I have cut and pasted part of an ordinance I found regarding "vicious dogs". Does not metion breed specific, but leaves it to the "licensing authority". Also does not address what criteria the "licensing authority" uses to determine this, but I have a pretty good idea.

Also note this is not new legislation as this was adopted in 1989.

(17)"Vicious animal." Any animal or animals that
constitute a physical threat to human beings or other animals.

(4)Every vicious animal, as determined by the licensing
authority, shall be confined by the owner within a building or secure enclosure
and shall be securely muzzled or caged whenever off the premises of its owner.
(1989 Code, ? 3-105)

VICIOUS DOGS
SECTION
10-201. Vicious dogs.
10-202. Noisy dogs prohibited.
10-203. Confinement of dogs suspected of being rabid.
10-204. Destruction of vicious or infected dogs running at
large.
10-201. Vicious dogs. (1) Definitions. (a)
"Owner" means any person, firm, corporation, organization or
department possessing or harboring or having the care or custody of a dog.
(b)"Vicious dog" means:
(i)Any dog with a known propensity, tendency or
disposition to attack unprovoked, to cause injury to, or otherwise threaten the
safety of human beings or domestic animals; or
(ii)Any dog which because of its size, physical nature, or
vicious propensity is capable of inflicting serious physical harm or death to
humans and which would constitute a danger to human life or property if it were
not kept in the manner required by this chapter; or
(iii)Any dog which, without provocation, attacks or bites,
or has attacked or bitten, a human being or domestic animal; or
(iv)Any dog owned or harbored primarily or in part for the
purpose of dog fighting, or any dog trained for dog fighting; or
(v)Any dog that frequently or habitually snarls or growls
at or snaps or jumps upon or threatens persons lawfully upon the public
sidewalks, streets, alleys, or public places of the town.
(c)A vicious dog is "unconfined" if the dog is
not securely confined indoors or confined in a securely enclosed and locked pen
or structure upon the premises of the owner of the dog. The pen or structure
must have secure sides and a secure top attached to the sides. If the pen or
structure has no bottom secured to the sides, the sides must be embedded into
the ground no less than one foot. All such pens or structure must be adequately
lighted and kept in a clean and sanitary condition.
(2)Confinement. The owner of a vicious dog shall not
suffer or permit the dog to go unconfined.
(3)Leash and muzzle. The owner of a vicious dog shall not
suffer or permit the dog to go beyond the premises of the owner unless the dog
is securely muzzled and restrained by a chain or leash no longer than six (6)
feet in length, and under the physical restraint of a person. The muzzle shall
be made in a manner that will not cause injury to the dog or interfere with its
vision or respiration, but shall prevent it from biting any human or animal.
(4)Signs. The owner of a vicious dog shall display in a
prominent place on his or her premises a clearly visible warning sign indicating
that there is a vicious dog on the premises. A similar sign is required to be
posted on the pen or kennel of the animal.
(5)Dog fighting. No person, firm, corporation,
organization or department shall possess or harbor or maintain care or custody
of any dog for the purpose of dog fighting, or train, torment, badger, bait or
use any dog for the purpose of causing or encouraging the dog to attack human
beings or domestic animals. (1989 Code, ? 3-201)

(Discuss or argue)


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

True true.

Ya know, I too am adamantly *against* BSL. 

Having said that pitties are facing problems because of overpopulation, genetics, people who love them too much and almost romanticize them (i.e. don't give the credit for being the powerful breed they are) and people who really, really dislike the breed. 

I know GSDs, Rotties, Dobies have had similiar problems in the past but I don't recall it being quite as much of a problem as it has been with pitties. 

Love 'em or hate 'em pitbulls have a different attack style they can and do attack large animals for instance. Just two them can take down a horse..(see link below)...for this reason, this breed is really adding fuel to the fire for BSL. 

A local group is adopting what I think is the best approach, going to suburban and urban centers and talking to pitbull owners and convincing them to stop the back yard breeding. 

IMHO when there are less pitbulls running the streets the BSL stuff will at least die down too. (btw a city south of Atlanta is now requiring special licenses for breeds classified as 'dangerous', the German Shepherd being on the list with the Pits).

Horse Attacked by Pit Bulldogs, Later Dies of Injuries - Cumming, GA Patch







JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> You know, sometimes people have to learn that it is okay that people have breed preferences and breed NON preferences. I don't go off on a rampage every time someone says they don't care for Chow Chows. They are a specific breed and a different type and that's okay. Not everyone SHOULD like Chow Chows - they are not meant to be a breed for the masses.
> 
> I have read more pro-pitbull stuff on this German Shepherd website than I would ever expect to read, particularly when these dogs are, to me, polar opposites of our breed. Never civil to people, prey and animal aggression expected. If someone has a different point of view about them, maybe agree to disagree for once.


----------



## HannahK (Oct 5, 2011)

Ok...this thread has gotten way out of hand. I simply wanted to know if anyone had heard about there being a BSL in WI. Obviously I found out that was just a rumor and they are not talking about it at this time.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Yes, we were. We weren't talking down to you, *just trying to tell you things where you were wrong*. You don't have to ask for it, *I saw that you posted incorrect information and simply corrected you*. Where did we insult you? No one was shoving anything down your throat, no one was saying you had to like them, or own them, no one is forcing you to do anything, I never said you were anti-pitbull or supportive of BSL. Just its best not to be *so misinformed about them*. If you are going to post something informative make sure its correct, and I simply corrected you. Nothing insulting, rude, or condescending about that.
> 
> All I did was *correct you on your false statement* and you jumped on me for it. My neighbor has a American Eskimo and I love Shiba Inus, both breeds I have read about and interested in(not as much as GSDs). I volunteer for 2 animal rescue organizations so its best for me to get educated on breeds, and I love dogs in general. I don't care about some breeds, but I still like to learn about them, usually the general, but if I want to know more I look into them more. But in the case of Pitbulls, MANY people are misinformed about them(doesn't mean they hate them or anything) they are just misinformed.
> 
> ...





Jessiewessie99 said:


> Chelle, I honestly was not trying to insult you or talk to you in a condescending manner. *I was just simply trying to correct your statement* that you posted and *teach you a little something about Pitbulls.* I don't expect you to like them or own them. I just telling you that wasn't true. I am no expert on Pitbulls, but I do know a bit about them as I love them and around them a lot. That is all I was trying to do. I am sorry if you felt that way.


Gosh that's a lot of correction. But seriously, where was I so wrong?  The "lock jaw" statement? I'll concede this may be wrong, I've not researched it and do not know, so let's call me wrong there. (even though their jaws are indeed exceedingly powerful... and no, they're not the only breed with powerful jaws... but since somehow we've made this about pits I'll stick to that vein for now)

Where else was I wrong? That I used the word "menace" in reference to the 5% the councilman spoke of? I don't consider myself "wrong" here. I think if only 5% of them are a menace, we'd be doing well. I later further stated any large unsocialized, untrained, dog aggressive breed is scary and I'd call them a menace as well. This cannot be right or wrong, it is an opinion.

Please do tell me all these things I am so wrong about, so uneducated and so misinformed?


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

chelle said:


> Gosh that's a lot of correction. But seriously, where was I so wrong? The "lock jaw" statement? I'll concede this may be wrong, I've not researched it and do not know, so let's call me wrong there. (even though their jaws are indeed exceedingly powerful... and no, they're not the only breed with powerful jaws... but since somehow we've made this about pits I'll stick to that vein for now)
> 
> Where else was I wrong? That I used the word "menace" in reference to the 5% the councilman spoke of? I don't consider myself "wrong" here. I think if only 5% of them are a menace, we'd be doing well. I later further stated any large unsocialized, untrained, dog aggressive breed is scary and I'd call them a menace as well. This cannot be right or wrong, it is an opinion.
> 
> Please do tell me all these things I am so wrong about, so uneducated and so misinformed?


Thats the point I was trying to say. I even pointed out that you were wrong in that sentence about the lock jaw.That is one of the biggest misconceptions out there on pitbulls, and spreading misinformation like that isn't good. I even said sorry for misreading your comment about a menace. So that is taken care of. I corrected you on one thing and you got very upset about it.

Sorry I sounded rude, but all I wanted to do was correct something that was wrong.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> You know, sometimes people have to learn that it is okay that people have breed preferences and breed NON preferences. I don't go off on a rampage every time someone says they don't care for Chow Chows. They are a specific breed and a different type and that's okay. Not everyone SHOULD like Chow Chows - they are not meant to be a breed for the masses.
> 
> I have read more pro-pitbull stuff on this German Shepherd website than I would ever expect to read, particularly when these dogs are, to me, polar opposites of our breed. Never civil to people, prey and animal aggression expected. If someone has a different point of view about them, maybe agree to disagree for once.


I do realize that, and I am ok with that. I don't expect everyone to like a certain breed, such as I don't expect everyone to like GSDs. I didn't go on a rampage because Chelle doesn't like Pitbulls. I don't expect her to like them, I don't expect her to own them. I could careless if she does. But what isn't right is spreading misinformation(intentional or not) If someone were to come on here and say false statements about GSDs(I believe it has happened) I would think many would actually try and educate them on the breed.


----------



## Rooney10 (Nov 7, 2011)

pit bulls are great with humans, kids and other animals if there raised to be just like any other dog its not the breed but the human who controls what way there dog turns out and that's goes for all breeds i know people who have pit bulls rotties etc and there great dog's because they have great owners) 
check out these videos 
watch?v=cONCJGXAMJY
watch?v=pUV1oTciznE
watch?v=_Nr2ObWODm0
watch?v=kUmJFFKXIxY


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Thats the point I was trying to say.* I even pointed out that you were wrong* in that sentence about the lock jaw.That is one of the biggest misconceptions out there on pitbulls, and spreading misinformation like that isn't good. I even said sorry for misreading your comment about a menace. So that is taken care of. I corrected you on one thing and you got very upset about it.
> 
> Sorry I sounded rude, but all I wanted to *do was correct something that was wrong*.


:headbang:

YESSS YOU POINTED OUT I WAS WRONG 435 TIMES!!!!! Then last post I conceded not knowing about the lock jaw thing and you STILL come back on me yet again! I conceded I was wrong! Here! :surrender: 

Seriously!:



Jessiewessie99 said:


> All I said was that you were ignorant about them and need to become more educated on them.....
> ...just trying to tell you things where you were wrong....
> I saw that you posted incorrect information and simply corrected you....
> Just its best not to be so misinformed about them....
> ...


All of those statements because I was wrong about ONE THING?



Jessiewessie99 said:


> ... I didn't go on a rampage* because Chelle doesn't like Pitbulls.* I don't expect her to like them, I don't expect her to own them. I could careless if she does. But what isn't right is spreading misinformation(intentional or not) If someone were to come on here and say false statements about GSDs(I believe it has happened) I would think many would actually try and educate them on the breed.


Here you go again! How many times must I reassure I do NOT dislike pits???? Didn't you notice when I made the mistake of the locking jaws comment, several came right in to dispute that. So, once again, I stand corrected and I was set straight and not only by you. That is good, I don't want to believe something that is not true. The others, however, said their piece about it being wrong and let it alone. 

And for my last pieces of trivia. 



Jessiewessie99 said:


> Guess you don't know much about Pitbulls or their history? Yes, the owner does make the entire difference!Who breeds them?The owners do.Who trains them? The owners do. So yes it is the owners fault.


The above seems to contradicts the below:



Jessiewessie99 said:


> Some aren't born with that dog aggression, but most are. .... I am not going to lie and say majority of pitbulls and pitbull mixes aren't aggressive, because I would be lying and be spreading misinformation.


And what you get is the original owner (breeder) sells a dog aggressive dog to the (new) owner and they train that dog.. maybe. Or not. And there is another dog aggressive pit out there because the breeder didn't care or sadly, bred FOR those traits. So in that sense, I suppose it is an "owner" issue, but as I've been frequently told, genetics are what they are, nerves are what they are and there ain't a thang you can do besides manage and train and see what you get.



Jessiewessie99 said:


> If you are so worried be glad they are on a leash.


 No. I do not need to be "glad." There are laws that require dogs to be on leash at the city park. 

And yeah, you know what Jessica, I do worry. Because I care. Because it is my job and duty to take care of my dogs, to feed them, to see to their care AND *protect them if need be*. Keep them out of harm's way. ANY dog I perceive to be a threat will have my attention. There are several breeds I am especially alert to, due TO their dog aggression tendencies. That doesn't make me a bad person, it MAKES ME A GOOD OWNER. People make decisions for the dogs they love every day and some of those decisions get hot fights on this forum, but my simple decision to steer clear of some dogs, and yes, especially pits, does NOT deserve you to ramble on about how wrong and misinformed I am. I am not THAT misinformed. 

And on that note, I really hope to be done with this thread. I will end it by saying....

I do not support BSL.

I do not dislike pits.

But **** I do NOT LIKE BASSET HOUNDS :wild: Go ahead, bring it on Basset owners. I'm ready.!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I dislike pitts. 

I dislike BSL more than I dislike pitts.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

chelle said:


> :headbang:
> 
> YESSS YOU POINTED OUT I WAS WRONG 435 TIMES!!!!! Then last post I conceded not knowing about the lock jaw thing and you STILL come back on me yet again! I conceded I was wrong! Here! :surrender:
> 
> ...



Chelle, I am fine, I am not upset and not angry.You can really calm down.lol.I mean really.lol

There are leash laws in my city as well. I like having leash laws. I never said you were a bad dog owner at all. We all do what we can to protect our dogs. I know I do. Ok we get you liked pits. No one said, I never said you were anti-pitbull or pro-BSL. I could careless if you like them or not.

Oh and please don't get over it. I am and so should you.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Chelle, I am fine, I am not upset and not angry.You can really calm down.lol.I mean really.lol
> 
> There are leash laws in my city as well. I like having leash laws. I never said you were a bad dog owner at all. We all do what we can to protect our dogs. I know I do. Ok we get you liked pits. No one said, I never said you were anti-pitbull or pro-BSL. I could careless if you like them or not.
> 
> Oh and please don't get over it. I am and so should you.


Don't condescend with this crap about calming down. I'm just fine. I simply called you out on a few things, as you did me. 

You're sarcastic and that's fine, I tend to be that way as well. And yes, you did mention in a quote to someone else that I didn't like pits. (It was bolded for your reading ease.) Page up. 

Please "don't" get over "it" ? Pardon me? Don't get over what? Oops! Too late!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

chelle said:


> Don't condescend with this crap about calming down. I'm just fine. I simply called you out on a few things, as you did me.
> 
> You're sarcastic and that's fine, I tend to be that way as well. And yes, you did mention in a quote to someone else that I didn't like pits. (It was bolded for your reading ease.) Page up.
> 
> Please "don't" get over "it" ? Pardon me? Don't get over what? Oops! Too late!


It was a typo. Check your PMs.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

My apologies, Chelle. I did not quote your entire post, just the part I was commenting on. Honestly, I'm not a fan of quoting the whole post because it just clutters up the board. That was my only motive. But if I highlighted the negative on your posts, your response to me only highlighted the positive, again changing the meaning of the post as a whole. Perhaps both of us were in the wrong.



JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> Supposedly. And I don't know or have the answer to this so am really asking - in countries and places (not military or specific HOAs) where they have banned pitbulls have they then banned other breeds or is that the end of it????
> 
> OR - is it just part of the sales pitch that people have developed to scare other pet owners into supporting their breed of choice?
> 
> You would think that if you banned pitbulls, the next breeds you would ban would be Mastiffs and Cane Corso type dogs...that would be the new pitbulls.


Actually, they have. I think it's Germany.. not positive, though. A friend of mine has a Mastiff service dog and cannot go to Germany. I believe they started with pits and went from there.

In Spain, there is a list of dogs that cannot appear in public without muzzle. I know Rotties are on that list.


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Rott-n-GSDs said:


> My apologies, Chelle. I did not quote your entire post, just the part I was commenting on. Honestly, I'm not a fan of quoting the whole post because it just clutters up the board. That was my only motive. But if I highlighted the negative on your posts, your response to me only highlighted the positive, again changing the meaning of the post as a whole. Perhaps both of us were in the wrong.


Apology certainly accepted and returned for any miscommunication issues. We all sure have our opinions, but at the end of the day, we all just simply love dogs.  That's why we're here, right? So let's go beat up someone who doesn't take care of their dog. Just kidding!!!

And Jessica, thanks for your PM.


----------



## kimboley (Nov 15, 2011)

*There are already 75 breeds banned or restricted*

across the USA. Keep in mind they are not uniformly banned or restricted, so every city or county is not the same. But some where in the country, each of these dogs is already on the ban/restrict list:

1. AIREDALE TERRIER 
2. AKBASH 
3. AKITA 
4. ALAPAHA BLUE BLOOD BULLDOG 
5. ALASKAN MALAMUTE 
6. ALSATIAN SHEPHERD 
7. AMERICAN BULLDOG 
8. AMERICAN HUSKY 
9. AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER 
10. AMERICAN STAFFORDSHIRE TERRIER 
11. AMERICAN WOLFDOG 
12. ANATOLIAN SHEPHERD 
13. ARIKARA DOG 
14. AUSTRALIAN CATTLE DOG 
15. AUSTRALIAN SHEPHERD 
16. BELGIAN MALINOIS 
17. BELGIAN SHEEPDOG 
18. BELGIAN TURVUREN 
19. BLUE HEELER 
20. BOERBUL 
21. BORZOI 
22. BOSTON TERRIER 
23. BOUVIER DES FLANDRES 
24. BOXER 
25. BULLDOG 
26. BULL TERRIER 
27. BULL MASTIFF 
28. CANE CORSO 
29. CATAHOULA LEOPARD DOG 
30. CAUCASIAN SHEPHERD 
31. CHINESE SHAR PEI 
32. CHOW-CHOW 
33. COLORADO DOG 
34. DOBERMAN PINSCHER 
35. DOGO DE ARGENTINO 
36. DOGUE DE BORDEAUX 
37. ENGLISH MASTIFFS 
38. ENGLISH SPRINGER SPANIEL 
39. ESKIMO DOG 
40. ESTRELA MOUNTAIN DOG 
41. FILA BRASILIERO 
42. FOX TERRIER 
43. FRENCH BULLDOG 
44. GERMAN SHEPHERD DOG 
45. GOLDEN RETRIEVER 
46. GREENLAND HUSKY 
47. GREAT DANE 
48. GREAT PYRANEES 
49. ITALIAN MASTIFF 
50. KANGAL DOG 
51. KEESHOND 
52. KOMONDOR 
53. KOTEZEBUE HUSKY 
54. KUVAZ 
55. LABRADOR RETRIEVER 
56. LEONBERGER 
57. MASTIFF 
58. NEOPOLITAN MASTIFF 
59. NEWFOUNDLAND 
60. OTTERHOUND 
61. PRESA DE CANARIO 
62. PRESA DE MALLORQUIN 
63. PUG 
64. ROTTWEILER 
65. SAARLOOS WOLFHOND 
66. SAINT BERNARD 
67. SAMOYED 
68. SCOTTISH DEERHOUND 
69. SIBERIAN HUSKY 
70. SPANISH MASTIFF 
71. STAFFORDSHIRE BULL TERRIER 
72. TIMBER SHEPHERD 
73. TOSA INU 
74. TUNDRA SHEPHERD 
75. WOLF SPITZ

(you can do a google search to find out more)


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

How about a ban on the toy breeds most actual experts agree have the highest bite rate, they just go unreported? Makes about as much sense as this... how ridiculous. Does that mean banning police and working dogs then? Because, obviously if they're a GSD they're vicious and it's only a matter of time...:rolleyes2:


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

kimboley said:


> across the USA. Keep in mind they are not uniformly banned or restricted, so every city or county is not the same. But some where in the country, each of these dogs is already on the ban/restrict list:
> 
> 1. AIREDALE TERRIER
> 2. AKBASH
> ...


This is a surprising list... Some I understand, others astound me that they could be on a ban list. (I own one on this list.) Interesting. 



Vprice1030 said:


> How about a ban on the toy breeds most actual experts agree have the highest bite rate, they just go unreported?


 Good point; some of those ankle biters are relentless little bugers. Maybe it's because their bites don't tend to inflict as much damage, therefore often go unreported? They drive me nuts and their owners often drive me even crazier. ... "Ah!! Look! Your big dog is afraid of my precious sweet baby! That's funny!" Puke.


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

Small dogs do most of the biting but do the least damage, that means the least reported bites.
I've been a groomer for 16 years and I have the most problems with the little ones, of course they get very little training if any at home so you can't put all the blame on the dogs.


----------

